# License plate frame installed at PCD?



## theadtoo (Feb 18, 2006)

Does (or can) the PCD install a license plate frame on the front of any car they deliver? 

My state requires a front plate but I didn't want be the one to have to punch holes in the front bumper. Figure better to have the experts do that.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

They will do it, but only if you stand there in front of your car insisting w/o a reasonable doubt you do in fact want it to be done.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Front Installation of License Plate*

Yes they can install the front license plate holders for you. Normally, they will ask you first before they do it.


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

I just had my delivery there last week, and while they were showing me my car, the Delivery Associate pulled out the front frame and asked me if I wanted it mounted. (Fortunately I was able to say NO! <grin>).

Search the forums, you'll see this has been answered quite often.


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to have to deal with this soon. I'm kinda bummed about it, messing up the front of the car, I just think the front plate thing is silly that some states don't care but that others do. I haven't decided if I will have them do it at the Performance Center, so it is done with, or if I will wait until I get my permanent plates from the dealer back in DC.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Front Plates and LIDAR*

Bummer for those with front plates. :tsk: They're highly reflective and provides another aiming point for the policeman to aim their RADAR and LIDAR to detect your speed.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeMidd said:


> I am going to have to deal with this soon. I'm kinda bummed about it, messing up the front of the car, I just think the front plate thing is silly that some states don't care but that others do. I haven't decided if I will have them do it at the Performance Center, so it is done with, or if I will wait until I get my permanent plates from the dealer back in DC.


Yeah, it's a bummer you will eventually have to put a front plate on. I think you should wait until you get permanent plates before putting it on, unless you would rather not do the nasty deed yourself and have the PC do it for you.

Fortunately, in NC we don't have front plates:clap:.

And Mike, DON'T FORGET THE GUEST BOOK!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll definitely not do it myself - either the dealer or at the PC. I'm not sure I could get thru it on my own, knowing I am defacing the vehicle like that, without some real emotional issues.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeMidd said:


> I'll definitely not do it myself - either the dealer or at the PC. I'm not sure I could get thru it on my own, knowing I am defacing the vehicle like that, without some real emotional issues.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Mysticblue325i said:


> And Mike, DON'T FORGET THE GUEST BOOK!!!!!!!


Haha, I won't.

The current dilemma is that my friends who are helping (I've now got two graphic designers involved in this) had an awesome suggestion for the type of book to use, but it would involve spending a hefty chunk of money (like $75-100). Basically an aluminum design, really sharp looking. I'm going to check it out in person either tonight or this weekend, so we'll see if I go that route.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, that's a pretty expensive guest book. Just wanted to say thanks from myself and probably all others who do PCD after you! Unfortunately, he who gives birth to the idea also bears the cost.


----------



## bunnybmw (Jul 8, 2008)

i live in CA, and the front license plate is required, should I leave this to professionals or drill holes myself?


----------

